# Which Breed?



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi,
I've wanted to get a kitten for years but my mum would never have one. Finally moved into my own flat, so now I want to get my kitten 
I was going to get a regular shelter cat, but there aren't any suitable for me anywhere around me (I want an indoors cat that won't moult constantly, so semi-long or long haired), so I started looking at pedigree cats.
I'm a student, so never out the house for a long time.
I've been looking into Birmans and Ragdolls, but I can't decide between them. How much difference, other than size, is there between ragdolls and birmans? There will be litters of both ready around easter near me, no-one seems to have any kittens at the moment.

Suggestions and help please?

Vixen x


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I beleive that semi long and long haired animals are more likely to shed fur than short hairs, esp in the summer because they have all that extra fur. I may well be wrong tho, im sure someone here will correct me.
make sure tho if you are going to get a long haired cat you have the time and esp patence to groom it regularly otherwise it can end up in a terrible mess. I say patence because some cats will HATE getting groomed, and will let you know it too!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

My partner has a long haired cat at home, and he definately moults a LOT less than any shorthairs I've ever met 
I'm also the only one with enough courage to brush him, so I am willing to groom a long haired cat.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Longhaired cats need more grooming than shorthaired therefor it seems like they shed less fur. The loose fur comes off when you groom the cat.

Breeds that are known for shedding little are Cornish Rex, Devon Rex and Sphynx. I breed Devon Rex and I have a DSH (that doesn't shed!)and you can't find any fur laying around here. People are actuarally suprised when they don't find any "signs" from the cats.

But I would recommend a longhaired cat that needs groomin if you're up for the grooming part. Off course one can "use the brush" on a shorthaired cat too, but it's more likely that one "forgets" to groom a shorthaired cat than a longhaired.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Of my cats, they shed fur the worst in the spring- time. Beginning in late March through June. If you get a short haired, DSH or a special breed, I suggest that you get one that likes to be brushed. You can tell if a cat is favorable for brushing when they are yet kittens. If they like brushing, which most do, they will stay in one place while you are brushing them. If they do not like brushing they will constantly attempt to get away,


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

I would still urge you to find a nice shelter kitty (stepping onto my soapbox, with my $0.02 in my pocket :lol: )...there are plenty of long-haired kittens that make their way into shelters, and TONS of long-haired adults. I'm not a huge fan of pure-bred cats (please, no one jump down my throat!!!), as there is more of a tendency toward health and behavior problems due to the manner these animals are bred for certain traits...but then again, there are plenty of unhealthy non-pedigree cats with problems too. 

Plus...everyone deserves a second chance at a loving home, especially the cats that end up in shelters. Usually it's by no fault of their own that they end up in these places...it's usually the fault of the owners. Every cat I've ever owned (and I've owned MANY  ) was a non-pedigree...and I can honestly say that each had their own individual personalities and lovable attributes...and the same can be said of pedigree cats. Ragdolls do have a tendency to be very affectionate and loving...but my Siamese mix (Simon), and my Chartreuse mix (Dusty) were non-pedigree and made great hot-water-bottles on cold day. They were permanently planted on my lap, in bed with me, loved to be carried around, etc. And these two (like my others) were strays...

Just something to think about!


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh, I just remember your saying that you searched for a shelter friend, but none were suitable for you at the time...

Keep looking! The cats tend to change weekly...and you never know quite know when the perfect one will end up at a shelter.

If you're willing to travel a bit in your area (and if you're in the U.S.), try www.petfinder.org

Try under the Shelters and Rescue Groups section for your state...and you may be able to view the profiles and various locations of shelter cats near you.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

I found a web site that lists some different rescue and shelter organizations in Scotland...http://www.catchat.org/adoption/central.html

Also, if you do still have your heart set on a pedigree cat...I did find a Birman rescue group listed on this site. I didn't find any Ragdoll rescues listed...

Good luck, and hope you find that special kitty!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

To bad you're so far away! I have a ragdoll mix that meats your criteria perfectly, but I don't want to ship him over seas. Ragdolls are really sweet loving cats, and one of the mellowest breeds in my experiance. Persians are also very loving cats by nature, but both do require quite bit of grooming to keep thier hair from matting. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

I've found 2 indoor cats from one of my local shelters - long haired tabbys, 3 year old brother and sister. They're absolutely gorgeous and both have good temperments, but I'm still hung up on the ragdolls 
Going to visit a ragdoll breeder tomorrow who has 5 very new kittens (at most 2 weeks old), get to see what the cats are like and make a decision.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Vixen!

I think you are doing the best thing by keeping an open mind. Don't rush into the decision and go where your heart leads you. I saw a picture of a kitty that was in a rescue 240 miles away and ~knew~ that she was going to be my kitty. And I don't regret a single one of those miles.

Just keep listening to your heart and you will soon have the kitty that you were supposed to have.

Keep us informed, OK?

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

I feel so shallow.
We went to see the Ragdolls and both me and my partner fell completely in love with them. They're the most beautiful cats we've ever seen.
We decided that we couldn't cope with the tabbys, as the boy had asthma and it would have cost too much to treat him every month for it  Also we have all brand new carpets which probably would have made him ill.
There aren't many indoor cats available in my area at any time either, so it's hard to find something.
At least after the initial expense of the Ragdoll then all I have to pay each month is food and litter. We're most likely getting a blue bi-colour female, unless a second litter which is over-due produces a mitted girl.

I know she'll make us both so happy though.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I honestly don't blame you for going with the ragdoll. I am obsessed with ragdolls, myself. My dream is to own a blue lynx point girl one day, I also love the blue bicolor. I thought about how guilty I'd feel for not getting a shelter kitty instead, but my solution is to just get a shelter kitty as well.  One thing you mentioned was the amount of shedding/grooming. THe great thing about ragdolls is that although they are longhaired -- they have non-matting coats and are very easy to care for! They are wonderful cats -- please show us lots of pictures and tell us lots of stories. If no one else wants to hear...I DO!!! Would you mind sharing how much you paid for your ragdoll? I'm just curious. Around here it's anything from 500-900 dollars. Eek!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

Went to see the kittens today, and they're around 4 1/2 weeks old just now.
blue bi-colour (girl I think)
http://www.siobhanc.pwp.blueyonder.co.u ... 0_0763.JPG
all of the kittens
http://www.siobhanc.pwp.blueyonder.co.u ... _0767a.jpg
blue bi-colour boy who wouldn't stop cuddling me!
http://www.siobhanc.pwp.blueyonder.co.u ... _0768a.jpg
mummy
http://www.siobhanc.pwp.blueyonder.co.u ... 0_0766.JPG

I took them all on high res, so they're pretty big. They're such gorgeous cats, had me smiling for a couple of hours after I got home  They're going to be £350 each, so I can only afford one, although I'm really tempted to get 2 as we can't decide between the seal and blue girls (all high white bicolours) and they're so cute playing with each other.
The biggest one, the seal girl, was trying to clean herself but couldn't quite figure out how to balance to do it


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Vixen, those kittens are adorable! I hope you're able to get one (or two!).


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

only 350 euro??? I'm coming there to get kitties when I get a ragdoll. lol. They are adorable - good luck. Do they come with a certificate of health and all that?


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

pounds  It's about the same price in the US for pet quality I think.
They come with 6 weeks worth of petplan insurance, and they have had all of their injections, so will have been seen by a vet a couple of times to make sure they're nice and healthy.
The breeder only lives 20 mins from me, so I'm going to use the same vet she does so he'll know my kittens past if there are any problems


----------



## Vixen (Feb 3, 2004)

I picked up my Ragdoll last Sunday, I decided to go for the cuddly blue bi-colour boy.
Photos in the picture section:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=48571#48571

Siobhan x


----------

